# Hot air balloons inside an enclosed stadium



## cda (Apr 17, 2016)

Good idea??  Bad idea??

http://www.dallasobserver.com/event/texas-super-glow-ii-hot-air-balloon-glow-8038426

http://www.guidelive.com/photos/2016/04/17/photos-att-stadium-lit-night-hot-air-balloons-world


----------



## fatboy (Apr 17, 2016)

Don't know enough about the quantity of fuel onboard each one, but sure seems like a lot of flames in an enclosed space.


----------



## Msradell (Apr 17, 2016)

It's probably not a super idea but it's also not that dangerous either. It's probably safer than the pyrotechnics used by many stage performers. Besides, the field side of the stadium has a limited amount of flammable materials. The balloons themselves don't burn up in the flame goes directly up into them.


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## mark handler (Apr 18, 2016)

IFC 313.1 states that *fueled equipment, including but not limited to* motorcycles, mopeds, lawn-care equipment and portable cooking equipment shall not be stored, operated or repaired within a building.

Hot air balloons are *fueled equipment.*


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 18, 2016)

Not a good idea......nor as mark pointed out, allowed by codes..


----------



## steveray (Apr 18, 2016)

> IFC 313.1 states that *fueled equipment' date=' including but not limited to[/b'] motorcycles, mopeds, lawn-care equipment and portable cooking equipment shall not be stored, operated or repaired within a building.**Hot air balloons are **fueled equipment.*


*Do they use electric equipment? Mowers, vacuums, or whatever they maintain with?*


----------



## ICE (Apr 18, 2016)

> IFC 313.1 states that *fueled equipment' date=' including but not limited to[/b'] motorcycles, mopeds, lawn-care equipment and portable cooking equipment shall not be stored, operated or repaired within a building.**Hot air balloons are **fueled equipment.*


*There's something not right with that.*


----------



## mark handler (Apr 18, 2016)

> There's something not right with that.


And that would be?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 18, 2016)

I saw motorcycles running in a cage when I took my kids to the circus years ago.  I've seen ads for indoor monster truck events, go-kart races, etc.  There must be some way to get special permission from the fire official.

Does IFC 313.1 mean I can't store my camp stove and fuel cylinders in my basement?


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 18, 2016)

*313.1 General.* 

Fueled equipment including, but not limited to, motorcycles, mopeds, lawn-care equipment, portable generators and portable cooking equipment, shall not be stored, operated or repaired within a building. 

*Exceptions:* 

   	1. Buildings or rooms constructed for such use in accordance with the _International Building Code_.    	2. Where allowed by Section 314.    	3. Storage of equipment utilized for maintenance purposes is allowed in _approved _locations when the aggregate fuel capacity of the stored equipment does not exceed 10 gallons (38 L) and the building is equipped throughout with an _automatic sprinkler system _installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1.    	*313.1.1 Removal.*

	The _fire code official _is authorized to require removal of fueled equipment from locations where the presence of such equipment is determined by the _fire code official _to be hazardou


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 18, 2016)

If using LP, then *6103.2.1.5 Demonstration uses.* 

Portable LP-gas containers are allowed to be used temporarily for demonstrations and public exhibitions. Such containers shall not exceed a water capacity of 12 pounds (5 kg). Where more than one such container is present in the same room, each container shall be separated from other containers by a distance of not less than 20 feet (6096 mm).

12 lbs isn't going to lift a hot air balloon


----------



## steveray (Apr 18, 2016)

> If using LP' date=' then [b']*6103.2.1.5 Demonstration uses.*[/b] Portable LP-gas containers are allowed to be used temporarily for demonstrations and public exhibitions. Such containers shall not exceed a water capacity of 12 pounds (5 kg). Where more than one such container is present in the same room, each container shall be separated from other containers by a distance of not less than 20 feet (6096 mm).
> 
> 12 lbs isn't going to lift a hot air balloon


Maybe if you light it all off at once....


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 19, 2016)

BB is on the correct track.  Now if this is going to remain, the owner/operator can use a regulated closed system via loop holes if I'm not mistaken..............


----------



## Msradell (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm sitting here watching the hockey game while reading this thread and I'm watching a Zamboni clean the ice! Sitting right on top of it is a 40 lb. propane tank to fuel the vehicle!


----------



## mark handler (Apr 20, 2016)

?................?.


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## mark handler (Apr 20, 2016)

> ...Zamboni clean the ice! Sitting right on top of it is a 40 lb. propane tank to fuel the vehicle!


Also Not safe, but a lot less incidents..... And No reported injuries or deaths


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh.....I'm so sorry....I thought the topic was Atrium (hence closed system) not Stadium...... Man...I've been working way too much..... smh


----------

